# New Mesh Tape



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe its not that new, but I seen at the local hardware store (menards) there is a new type of "fiberglass joint tape." 

It is suppose to be 60% stronger! It has more fibers which run diagonal too now and its wider for better coverage and adhesion. :thumbup:

Anyone had any luck (or unluck) with it?


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Can you post a link or a manufacturer name?


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Can you post a link or a manufacturer name?


Gotta go look. Don't remember the name.

Oh yeah did I mention its twice as expensive. $10 a roll.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I'll sit this one out


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think I'll sit this one out


Come on captain, it will raise your blood pressure, then you can get those pills you turned down

I can't, off to a family re-union, I get to listen to my son, the lefty, who thinks Obama can do no wrong, we are complete opposites, so maybe you should get those blood pressure pills, and send them to me. I may need them by the end of the day:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds A little rough.inch:
I like the cheap kind,,much softer:yes:..


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

my opinion. if you can still see through it you will still see a crack.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> my opinion. if you can still see through it you will still see a crack.


I have noticed that with my wife's panties :thumbup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

niiiiiiiice:thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have noticed that with my wife's panties :thumbup:


cameltoe


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> cameltoe


i hope so! my favourite.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like a road map... The area of Kotex Corner and Tampoon Valley. You know... where they have the snack bar right by the sh!t house.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

some people like to snack in the sh.......... nevermind. we all obviously have the internet.....:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

:bangin::boxing::thumbdown::yes::whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> some people like to snack in the sh.......... nevermind. we all obviously have the internet.....:whistling2:


I don't------->>>


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have noticed that with my wife's panties :thumbup:


 I'd say we have noticed that also,,, but then that would be inapproriate


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Capt. you know his wife????


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Capt. you know his wife????


 No, but i can read betwixt the lines


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have noticed that with my wife's panties :thumbup:



Now I seen me some shiite
but ain't quite no shiite like a drywaller's
mt!
you is one funny dwall


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

boy it didn't take long for this one to get off the subject !! :blink: glad to see it got off the subject of mesh tape imo !! JUNK !


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> boy it didn't take long for this one to get off the subject !! :blink: glad to see it got off the subject of mesh tape imo !! JUNK !


Apparently they spelled it wrong---MESS--- not ---MESH is what you get


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i think i would rather talk about anything other than the mesh tape war again. i already know every members opinion on it because i've heard it FORTY TIMES! at least. lets talk more about panties and stuff.:yes:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> I have noticed that with my wife's panties :thumbup:



This post is useless without pics!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

The mesh tape dispute will never end.In 50 years get on Drywaller talk there will still be a mesh tape thread


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i think i would rather talk about anything other than the mesh tape war again. i already know every members opinion on it because i've heard it FORTY TIMES! at least. lets talk more about panties and stuff.:yes:


Totally agree.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

For mesh to be really effective You have to really work it in the cracks .


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry this isn't about a mesh tape vs paper tape thread. 

This is drywall talk and so when a new product comes out. I find it relevant to let others know/discuss it. 

60% stronger mesh tape seems like a big deal to me....but I get it mesh is bad but Vario (tapless mud is awesome!). Its pretty simple mesh cracks cause people use lightweight mud. Use Hot Mud and mesh has its place. 

http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/ExtraStrength/SellSheets/English

FibaTape Extra Strength


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Cratter said:


> Sorry this isn't about a mesh tape vs paper tape thread.
> 
> This is drywall talk and so when a new product comes out. I find it relevant to let others know/discuss it.
> 
> ...


Well in that case, their selling mesh tape in the 500 ft roll for 6 bucks (Three 2bucks) at the dollar in in my little red neck town.

I will sell them on here for 12 bucks (that's six 2bucks),,,, just to let you know:whistling2:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

$10.00 a roll is pretty pricey Might be worth keeping a couple rolls around though.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> $10.00 a roll is pretty pricey Might be worth keeping a couple rolls around though.


Hey your right, shows you how much I use the [email protected], it use to be around 18 bucks a roll last time I used it, 20 years ago http://www.homedepot.ca/product/sheetrock-fiberglass-drywall-tape-2-in-x-500-ft-roll/911202

okay then, 8.5 bucks a roll then:jester:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> For mesh to be really effective You have to really work it in the cracks .


Gddamm I wanna tape that::tongue_smilie:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

[

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








I,ll be in the bathroom


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Just to be a doosh (intentional misspelling).........

I looooooove Mesh Tape!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> [
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


port a john ????


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

:jester:


moore said:


> port a john ????


Too funny---- I want that mesh or no mesh!!!!:tt2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> For mesh to be really effective You have to really work it in the cracks .


Gots ta get me some of that dental floss .


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Hey your right, shows you how much I use the [email protected], it use to be around 18 bucks a roll last time I used it, 20 years ago http://www.homedepot.ca/product/sheetrock-fiberglass-drywall-tape-2-in-x-500-ft-roll/911202
> 
> okay then, 8.5 bucks a roll then:jester:


$10 for a roll of mesh on that canadian website. Is everything there priced that high? If thats the case you guys have to be loving the ****ty US economy cause your money is equal if not worth more than ours now. I know when I was "growing up" it was like 70% of the US dollar.

I live near the US border. Canadians (Winnipegers - Go Jets) flood our city buying everything they can. Are things that much "cheaper" in the US now for you?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Cratter said:


> $10 for a roll of mesh on that canadian website. Is everything there priced that high? If thats the case you guys have to be loving the ****ty US economy cause your money is equal if not worth more than ours now. I know when I was "growing up" it was like 70% of the US dollar.
> 
> I live near the US border. Canadians (Winnipegers - Go Jets) flood our city buying everything they can. Are things that much "cheaper" in the US now for you?


yep, you guys get things for cheaper

Canada is too large with a small population, and 90% of that population hugs the U.S. boarder. It's the old supply and demand game, and some blame the free trade deal that Reagan and Mulrony signed back in the early 80's. Every thing cost 10 % to 30 % more here, then there's our taxes, don't forget to add the 13% HST tax on that roll of mesh tape, so it's actually $11.30.

But give it time cratter, with the American debt crisis going on, that may change, America gets everything cheaper than the rest of the world, and your taxes are lower too ( I want to move there). I will bet you sooner or later someone will purpose a VAT tax on everything. Seems like the kiwi's, Aussie's , lads from the UK and us canucks pay that tax . It's a tax on a tax, it taxes any good or service, think about that one.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

The thing about VAT is that it was only for "luxury" goods, TVs, etc.
Now it's on just about everything, even work vehicle's (since when were they a luxury) and tools


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Ever noticed how old politicians never die,,,,, they just waste away !!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Brian S said:


> The thing about VAT is that it was only for "luxury" goods, TVs, etc.
> Now it's on just about everything, even work vehicle's (since when were they a luxury) and tools


With us it's on everything. so say you do a job with 2,000 in material, there's $260 the tax man made. Then say the labour is $2,000, there's another $260 in tax. Then say someone sells this thing that you have just done, there's another $540 in the tax mans hands. It's the gift that keeps on giving for the tax man. and it's on everything (at least in the provinces of BC. ONT, and NS) getting your hair cut, auto and heating gas, water, hydro. any good/product, or any service like mechanic, lawyer, contractor etc.... that's why it's called a tax on a tax over here. The only thing that their not taxing is the air you breathe , but lets wait for the carbon tax, then they will be.

In one way I would rather see a high VAT tax, and a low income tax. That way when the so called rich buy things, they pay the price. (kind of). technically were doing book work for the G man, so you do get a certain percentage off for a write off.

Just making a prediction here that America will one day Implement a VAt tax , since it's a federal tax, and it hits everyone, no TAX expert here.... just drywall talking, saying how it is here:whistling2:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

likewise 2buck, every 3 months we have to do a VAT return, we are allowed to claim VAT back on things we buy, Deisel, tools, accomodation, etc, but have to declare VAT rated work, subtract the former from the latter, and thats what we have to pay the mugger, er sorry the VATman


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

What really chaps my arse, is that WE ALL just keep voteing them socialist MF's into office,,, over and over and over and over,,,,

Can you say,,,"WE'RE ASKING FOR IT",,:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> What really chaps my arse, is that WE ALL just keep voteing them socialist MF's into office,,, over and over and over and over,,,,
> 
> Can you say,,,"WE'RE ASKING FOR IT",,:yes:


In some ways I don't think it matters who you elect in, they want you to do the right wing left wing fight. I like to read a lot, about history and so forth. I'm more of a right wing nut case (conservative).... but you do need both sides of the spectrum. In a nut shell the left is more about the rights of the collective, well the right is more about the rights of the individual. Either one can become too nanny state like.

To me it's the merchants who are yielding the most power these days. Study any culture, from the Roman empire to the British, or any nation with kings and Queens. Over time, the merchants or upper class, begin to have sway on the government. and dictate want they want done.

America was the most important nation with it's form of government to ever grace the earth. The Idea of a lowly commoner to own his own property was unheard of. The ways of serfdom and kings and queens were tossed out the window. I don't know what we could call the forms of government we now have. Seems like they pick things from every form of government that graced the earth, and implement the things that give them the most control.

I'm beginning to think it don't matter who we vote for come election time. They may as well meet us in the polling both,Then let them kick us in our balls, steel our wallet, take our 1st born son, bend us over and give it up our arse, rather than slowly over time:blink:

Just ranting, I'm bored, still no work till next week


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> In some ways I don't think it matters who you elect in, they want you to do the right wing left wing fight. I like to read a lot, about history and so forth. I'm more of a right wing nut case (conservative).... but you do need both sides of the spectrum. In a nut shell the left is more about the rights of the collective, well the right is more about the rights of the individual. Either one can become too nanny state like.
> 
> To me it's the merchants who are yielding the most power these days. Study any culture, from the Roman empire to the British, or any nation with kings and Queens. Over time, the merchants or upper class, begin to have sway on the government. and dictate want they want done.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain 2buck,, I feel it too. We use to have 3 branches, house, senate,and pres. The senate used to be appointed by the states, and the house elected by popular vote,,,, that kept the "special" interest from "voteing" in their kick-back, cause the senate would look out over the states. Woodrow Wilson (oh yeah ,,,a liberal) changed that, now we have both the senate and the house elected by popular vote,,, 

What does that mean?????? When the populus realizes that they can vote themselves a kick-back,,,,,,, screw the country,,, just give me mine!!!!

See, we USED to be a Republic,,(we used to be number one), now we are a democrocy,,, Hows that working???????

NOT TOO GOOD,,


Okay, I'm just ranting too!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a good history lesson to read captain, I know you will like this one:thumbup:

Humans originally existed as members of small bands of nomadic hunters/gatherers. They lived on deer in the mountains during the summer and would go to the coast and live on fish and lobster in the winter. 

The two most important events in all of history were the invention of beer and the invention of the wheel. The wheel was invented to get man to the beer. These were the foundation of modern civilization and together were the catalyst for the splitting of humanity into two distinct subgroups: 

1. Liberals; and 
2. Conservatives. 

Once beer was discovered, it required grain and that was the beginning of agriculture. Neither the glass bottle nor aluminum can were invented yet, so while our early humans were sitting around waiting for them to be invented, they just stayed close to the brewery. That's how villages were formed. 

Some men spent their days tracking and killing animals to B-B-Q at night while they were drinking beer. This was the beginning of what is known as the Conservative movement. 

Other men who were weaker and less skilled at hunting learned to live off the conservatives by showing up for the nightly B-B-Q's and doing the sewing, fetching, and hair dressing. This was the beginning of the Liberal movement. 

Some of these liberal men eventually evolved into women. The rest became known as girliemen. 

Some noteworthy liberal achievements include the domestication of cats, the invention of group therapy, group hugs, and the concept of Democratic voting to decide how to divide the meat and beer that conservatives provided. 

Over the years conservatives came to be symbolized by the largest, most powerful land animal on earth, the elephant. Liberals are symbolized by the jackass. 

Modern liberals like imported beer (with lime added), but most prefer white wine or imported bottled water. They eat raw fish but like their beef well done. Sushi, tofu, and French food are standard liberal fare. 

Another interesting evolutionary side note: most of their women have higher testosterone levels than their men. Most social workers, personal injury attorneys, journalists, dreamers in Hollywood and group therapists are liberals. Liberals invented the designated hitter rule because it wasn't fair to make the pitcher also bat. 

Conservatives drink domestic beer. They eat red meat and still provide for their women. Conservatives are big-game hunters, rodeo cowboys, lumberjacks, construction workers, firemen, medical doctors, police officers, corporate executives, athletes, Marines, and generally anyone who works productively. Conservatives who own companies hire other conservatives who want to work for a living. 

Liberals produce little or nothing. They like to govern the producers and decide what to do with the production. Liberals believe Europeans are more enlightened than Americans. That is why most of the liberals remained in Europe when conservatives were coming to America. They crept in after the Wild West was tamed and created a business of trying to get more for nothing. 

Here ends today's lesson in world history: It should be noted that a Liberal may have a momentary urge to angrily respond to the above before forwarding it. A Conservative will simply laugh and be so convinced of the absolute truth of this history that it will be forwarded immediately to other true believers and to more liberals just to piss them off.



​


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> here's a good history lesson to read captain, I know you will like this one:thumbup:
> 
> Humans originally existed as members of small bands of nomadic hunters/gatherers. They lived on deer in the mountains during the summer and would go to the coast and live on fish and lobster in the winter. ​
> 
> ...


Your my new hero


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Conservatives are construction workers,.... and generally anyone who works productively.
> 
> 
> ​


Does that make me a conservative liberal?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Does that make me a conservative liberal?


I think coservative liberal is like government intelligence,,,

a contradiction in terms


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think coservative liberal is like government intelligence,,,
> 
> a contradiction in terms


Yeah, I was trying to confuse myself:jester:


----------



## taprfix (Aug 18, 2011)

well crater, its not new.it's called" fibafuse".first time i saw it,a guy from germany had some from "zee fatherland".so its been in e.u. for decades.its a little delicate for my likeing.it tears and anravels when you wipe it.especially when your aggressive or your compound is stiff.if you have to use it,i would recomend thinner compond.we went through about a doezen rolls at the niagara covention centre for various things like one day repairs,but i wouldn't switch from paper yet.you can pull the fibafuse appart with your bare hands.almost the same consistancy as a dryer sheet.


----------



## taprfix (Aug 18, 2011)

*Fibafuse*



M T Buckets Painting said:


> Can you post a link or a manufacturer name?


 WE JUST GOT IT AT OUR LOCAL DRYWALL SUPPLIER.ITS CALLED FIBAFUSE.


----------



## FixitmanArizona (Oct 28, 2014)

*Fiba Tape NOT MESH*

*FibaFuse* is a brand sold in the US note the link says _fibatape_, which is another product, also at US stores, available for plaster in wider widths and is self adhesive. The *FibaTape* _brand name_ which has a generic name of _ultrathin drywall tape _IS in Canada. This is not your usual fiberglass mesh tape such as that sold by Sheetrock. It looks more like carpet backing tape, it's easier to use than paper or the usual mesh. It has an open weave, not little squares. The mud holds within it and it's 100% mold resistant (properties of fiberglass) but it's easy to work with like paper. It's also stronger than either one, and you can easily make inside corners with it, like paper. It's thinner than either one, so for repairs it's definitely the best choice, as even if you don't get a full coat of texture over it, it's not going to show. It won't bubble or peel like paper, nor leave big ugly squares without several coats of mud, like traditional mesh.
Also cheaper than fiberglass but twice the cost of paper. Still well worth NOT dealing with mesh, but being able to use it like paper even though stronger than both.
Wonderful stuff!:thumbsup:
More than twice the price in Canada though.
/ http://www.homedepot.com/p/FibaTape...erless-Drywall-Joint-Tape-FDW8562-U/203154307 $5 / 250 ft (US) 2" as opposed to the mesh:
/ http://www.homedepot.com/p/FibaTape...e-Mesh-Drywall-Joint-Tape-FDW8550-U/202723942 $12 250 ft (US) 2 3/4 wide MESH (wider but pricier)
In Canada:
/ http://www.homedepot.ca/product/perfect-finish-ultra-thin-drywall-tape/964136 $11 / 200 ft (Canada) 1 7/8 wide


----------



## FixitmanArizona (Oct 28, 2014)

FAQ page for their products:
http://www.sg-adfors.com/Brands/FibaTape/FAQs#FibaTape Compound Apparently they also have a product just for cement board!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

FixitmanArizona said:


> *FibaFuse* is a brand sold in the US note the link says _fibatape_, which is another product, also at US stores, available for plaster in wider widths and is self adhesive. The *FibaTape* _brand name_ which has a generic name of _ultrathin drywall tape _IS in Canada. This is not your usual fiberglass mesh tape such as that sold by Sheetrock. It looks more like carpet backing tape, it's easier to use than paper or the usual mesh. It has an open weave, not little squares. The mud holds within it and it's 100% mold resistant (properties of fiberglass) but it's easy to work with like paper. It's also stronger than either one, and you can easily make inside corners with it, like paper. It's thinner than either one, so for repairs it's definitely the best choice, as even if you don't get a full coat of texture over it, it's not going to show. It won't bubble or peel like paper, nor leave big ugly squares without several coats of mud, like traditional mesh.
> Also cheaper than fiberglass but twice the cost of paper. Still well worth NOT dealing with mesh, but being able to use it like paper even though stronger than both.
> Wonderful stuff!:thumbsup:
> More than twice the price in Canada though.
> ...


ff is not mesh:blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> ff is not mesh:blink:


That's for sure! FF is tons better!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> That's for sure! FF is tons better!


true that Tim but the post is ...looking for new mesh tape and he is trying to sell us on ff.....lol he needs to read a lot of posts before he sells it to us :thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> true that Tim but the post is ...looking for new mesh tape and he is trying to sell us on ff.....lol he needs to read a lot of posts before he sells it to us :thumbup:


I think he has missed a lot of post's on here!!!:blink:
The search function should do the trick! I,e FIBAFUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Should be no confuse :blink:with fibafuse!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

FF and mesh ... same thang !


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> FF and mesh ... same thang !


no no moore


----------

